
Researchers extend WiFi range by 200 feet with a software upgrade – Engadget - adunk
https://www.engadget.com/2019/10/22/wifi-onpc-protocol/
======
adunk
More info in their Mobicom paper:
[https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=3345436](https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=3345436)

------
pujjad
Can I read this without being directed to
[https://guce.advertising.com/collectIdentifiers](https://guce.advertising.com/collectIdentifiers)
first? uMatrix kicks in.

